# GoPro Placement



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

my cousin got one for christmas too. we just had it right on the front of our helmets tilted down a little bit, so then it sees almost the same angle you do. 

those things a really though he fell a few times and the camera would be rattling around like crazy but im sure it could take a lot more damage than that


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

i got the same thing for christmas  i put it in front of my helmet! It hold good. Took a few hits on it since i wasnt used to have that thing on my head. I would hit it on the chair bar lol. Its holding good! And it gives you the possibility to tilt it down enought to film your face while you're going down.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys use the sticky mount on the front of the helmet?


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I put mine on the very top middle. I saw someone else put it near the front.. I think I will relocate mine there as well.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Centered in the front and a few inches in front of the peak of the helmet. I got my vid under "Quick GoPro Clip" post in the threads. Its in the top 7 posts at the moment. I find it stable enough to take quality vids, then again...my helmet is pretty secure. You might be able to see my mount at the very beginning when I'm staring into the camera.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i have it mounted to the side (upside down) because i thought on the top looked whack and that's also how they had it on go pro's website

i'm using the sticky mounts and they are definitely pretty legit. I fell right on it and dragged my head, where the cam was mounted, for a solid 3 feet and it didn't move


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

IMO, videos shot using the helmet POV dont look so good in general. You might want to look into getting a pole mount (about 3 feet in length) and/or chest mount - with the chest mount you need a buddy to ride a parallel line to you.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Helmet POV is rad ... I use a ContourHD


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> IMO, videos shot using the helmet POV dont look so good in general. You might want to look into getting a pole mount (about 3 feet in length) and/or chest mount - with the chest mount you need a buddy to ride a parallel line to you.


They get boring real quick unless there's a subject in-field, like if you're following someone you can record them, or you can mount it backwards and record someone as they follow your line. I'd also recommend the pole mount and then when you put vids together just make sure to use a nice balance of some POV filming but also use the pole or other mounts to change it up a bit.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!



david_z said:


> They get boring real quick unless there's a subject in-field, like if you're following someone you can record them, or you can mount it backwards and record someone as they follow your line. I'd also recommend the pole mount and then when you put vids together just make sure to use a nice balance of some POV filming but also use the pole or other mounts to change it up a bit.


To be honest, I'm not all that great so I figured that I would chill around the park and see if anyone was willing to be my guinea pig, so most of the filming I do other than tests should have someone else in it. I also don't have a pole set up yet, but I might be able to borrow one from some of my skier friends who live in the area.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Helmet cam is soooooo 2010, Pole cam FTW.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

YouTube - Snowboard - Bromont - GoPro HD Hero 960

this is my first try with the cam on helmet. First try at adobe premiere cs5 also hehe


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wrongday said:


> YouTube - Snowboard - Bromont - GoPro HD Hero 960
> 
> this is my first try with the cam on helmet. First try at adobe premiere cs5 also hehe


How do you like that software? I'm in the market for some editing programs


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Extremo said:


> How do you like that software? I'm in the market for some editing programs


Adobe Premiere Pro is very easy to understand once you try making a bunch of random bullshit edits. What I do is if i want to attain a certain effect then I'll just youtube a tutorial on it. And after you recognize the tools (which there are only a few) then you'll be set. 

Its a very powerful program aswell. I'm still working around a few little things at the moment with titles and audio/"time remapping" (Slow mo), and stuff like that. 

Techniques:
--Color Correction (VERY IMPORTANT, *the "Adjustments" effects folder has the best and easiest to controlcolor correction additives*)
--Time Stretch/Remapping
--Titles
--Music, Sound Effects (Such as gunshots for when someone is about to crash or something, its quite hillarious. And the infamous Hip Hop Airhorn...allways a good one to have)


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

so far its good, but it was my first try. I dont have anything specific to do with it, so i cant tell you if i would buy it or not.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i agree POV gets really boring unless ur doing a chase or flying thru the trees...best thing is the pole cam or a mixture of the 2 during editting IMHO

but goin back to ur question...i def wouldnt do it on the side since its kinda bulky and not as sleek as the contour. i have mine just above my goggle. just remember to play around with the angles cuz u dont want a part of ur goggles showing in the playback:thumbsup:


----------

